# Tryouts



## timbuck (Oct 17, 2017)

Witu the 10 month season, when will DA teams start looking for players for the 18/19 season?

And since the 05 Group will be coming into DA for the first time, when will these teams announce coaches and have tryouts?


----------



## zags77 (Oct 17, 2017)

From my understanding, DA clubs (Girls) are still trying players out.  A lot of clubs with smaller rosters have continued to look for players during the initial first 2 months of the season.  Seems like the "try out" process is continuous and ongoing.  

What I don't like is that a DA club can make an offer at any point and take a player away from their current team in the middle of the season.  From my vantage point there is should be a clearly defined try out period for the DA, May through June.  For non DA and non ECNL clubs it makes no sense to hold tryouts after the organic National Cup run (04 age group).  Why?  Well because that will occur in March, the DA season goes until the 1st week of June.  

The same thing will occur, kids will take offers to play with non DA and ECNL clubs but may explore DA opportunities in the summer and end up leaving the team they committed to in March in June or July.  This will leave those Non DA and ECNL clubs scrambling.   Not sure what the solution is but too many leagues on different calendars gives the DA and ECNL leagues the edge!


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't get why people are having problems with better players leaving for DA. Those girls SHOULD and WILL now or eventually play at the high level.
I understand that you want this great player on your team right now so the team can win couple of games. I get it. But it doesn't do any good for this player to stay on your flight 1 or Gold team. Better players MUST be training with the best and playing the best competition they can get to get even better. 

Now to answer topic question - there is no answer. Some clubs will have clearly defined tryouts with dates and so on (normally in July/August). Other clubs will just recruit players and will not have official tryouts. Players who is interested in trying out can simply contact DA coach and I'm sure those players can come and tryout right now if they want to. DA is allowed to add players anytime as long as they are not playing for different club's DA, and even then there is transfer window in the Winter, when they can switch.


----------



## zags77 (Oct 17, 2017)

Eagle fully agree and think if the player is capable they should be playing at the DA level regardless and not be held back.  

There is something to be said for fulfilling a commitment though.  There is a wrong way to do things and right away.  Hopefully the wild west mentality settles down once DA clubs feel they got it right!


----------



## Lambchop (Oct 17, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't get why people are having problems with better players leaving for DA. Those girls SHOULD and WILL now or eventually play at the high level.
> I understand that you want this great player on your team right now so the team can win couple of games. I get it. But it doesn't do any good for this player to stay on your flight 1 or Gold team. Better players MUST be training with the best and playing the best competition they can get to get even better.
> 
> Now to answer topic question - there is no answer. Some clubs will have clearly defined tryouts with dates and so on (normally in July/August). Other clubs will just recruit players and will not have official tryouts. Players who is interested in trying out can simply contact DA coach and I'm sure those players can come and tryout right now if they want to. DA is allowed to add players anytime as long as they are not playing for different club's DA, and even then there is transfer window in the Winter, when they can switch.


When is the transfer window?


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 17, 2017)

zags77 said:


> Eagle fully agree and think if the player is capable they should be playing at the DA level regardless and not be held back.
> 
> There is something to be said for fulfilling a commitment though.  There is a wrong way to do things and right away.  Hopefully the wild west mentality settles down once DA clubs feel they got it right!


I've been involved in club soccer for a long time, before DA or SCDSL. There is no such a thing as commitment from the club/team to a player. Not sure why some parents think a player has to fulfill their "commitment". The only "commitment" clubs are expecting from you is your money. 
Coach/team/club will have no problem cutting your player from the roster if he/she is not good enough. They also will do everything in their power to keep better player, including giving full rides to play. 
"Fulfilling your commitment" is common misconception and in many cases can backfire later. 
For example, your son/daughter hates the coach, hates the team, doesn't want to go to training/games. I've see this too many times (luckily not my personal experience). Meanwhile. parents think they are teaching their kid valuable lesson of "fulfilling commitment" by making them finish the season with this coach/team. It does not do any good to either a player or a team. Usually players in this situation will not perform to their potential and they will start hating a parent who is making them do something they don't want.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 17, 2017)

Lambchop said:


> When is the transfer window?


Add Window: Sept. 5, 2016 through April 7, 2017

c. Player Transfers: Transfer of a player from one Academy team to another shall
be treated like any other adds. A player who wishes to transfer to a new Academy team must obtain a release from their original Academy club in writing before transferring or communicating with another club. If the original Academy club does not agree to release the player (and the player will
not meet the 25% start requirement, U-12 players excluded), the transfer will be allowed and the player must sit at least 3 games, plus any head -to-head games that season.
In all other circumstances, the Academy club has the discretion to release or not release the player during the Academy Season. Players may not train or  otherwise participate with a Development Academy team that they are not officially rostered with prior to approval of a transfer request. If a player trains with another Academy team prior to receiving a release, he may not be permitted to transfer to that Academy club. Clubs wishing to speak to a player registered with another Academy club must state their intentions in writing to the player’s club, the Academy Staff, and their respective Technical Advisors. Releases must be sent to Academy Staff and the staff shall review and have the authority to approve or deny a transfer of a player in all circumstances. Regardless of the scenario, any transfer player will sit all head-to-head regular season fixtures between former and current club regardless of being released by their previous club (this does not apply to preseason or the postseason). If there are no head-to-head fixtures that remain in the current season, the player will be eligible to participate pending any other suspensions to serve.


----------



## zags77 (Oct 17, 2017)

Eagle the picture you paint above it entirely different that just up and leaving your team for greener pastures. 

I'm a firm believer that if your club can not offer you player DA and you get an opportunity to play at the DA level you should take it regardless of timing.  Too my original point though, parents and players signing up for something in March may look entirely different come August!


----------



## timbuck (Oct 17, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Add Window: Sept. 5, 2016 through April 7, 2017
> 
> c. Player Transfers: Transfer of a player from one Academy team to another shall
> be treated like any other adds. A player who wishes to transfer to a new Academy team must obtain a release from their original Academy club in writing before transferring or communicating with another club. If the original Academy club does not agree to release the player (and the player will
> ...


What about transferring from a non-DA team and playing on a DA team? 
Example 1
Club 1 has an Academy Team (Team A) and a Flight 1 or Flight 2 team in CSL or SCDSL.  (Team B).  Player is on Team B
Club 2 has an Academy Team and asks a player for Club 1 Team B to join them.  (Either as a DP or Full Rostered player.).
What does this player have to do to play on the Academy Team for Club 2?  Will they have to relinquish their spot on Club 1B?

Or lets even say that a Player on the Team 1 B team is asked to move to the Team 1 Academy team.  What happens?


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 17, 2017)

timbuck said:


> What about transferring from a non-DA team and playing on a DA team?
> Example 1
> Club 1 has an Academy Team (Team A) and a Flight 1 or Flight 2 team in CSL or SCDSL.  (Team B).  Player is on Team B
> Club 2 has an Academy Team and asks a player for Club 1 Team B to join them.  (Either as a DP or Full Rostered player.).
> ...


My understanding is player can be added any time withing transfer window I posted. 
Players who is non-DA is registered with Cal South, DA is registered with US Soccer. Once player is registered with DA (full time, not DP), they can no longer play for any other club team.


----------



## tabletop (Oct 17, 2017)

timbuck said:


> And since the 05 Group will be coming into DA for the first time, when will these teams announce coaches and have tryouts?


Does anyone know if the DA Clubs will wait until after National Cup to begin the 05 DA tryouts?


----------



## Bananacorner (Oct 17, 2017)

tabletop said:


> Does anyone know if the DA Clubs will wait until after National Cup to begin the 05 DA tryouts?


I haven't heard a peep about 05 DA.  And I haven't seen anything written anywhere other than "we are considering other age groups" kind of thing.  Not sure why they wouldn't just wait until the end of DA season and regular timelines -- seems pretty disruptive to slam it through for Spring.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 17, 2017)

Bananacorner said:


> I haven't heard a peep about 05 DA.  And I haven't seen anything written anywhere other than "we are considering other age groups" kind of thing.  Not sure why they wouldn't just wait until the end of DA season and regular timelines -- seems pretty disruptive to slam it through for Spring.


Makes sense if all leagues are in line. 
But teams will start having tryouts in December.  
There's lot of "pre-academy" teams on the current schedule.  Will these teams transition to academy?  Or will a legit tryout process take place?  (If you recall this time last year, there was a mad scramble for the 04 girls to see and be seen by any DA team within 30 miles of home).


----------



## jose (Oct 17, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Makes sense if all leagues are in line.
> But teams will start having tryouts in December.
> There's lot of "pre-academy" teams on the current schedule.  Will these teams transition to academy?  Or will a legit tryout process take place?  (If you recall this time last year, there was a mad scramble for the 04 girls to see and be seen by any DA team within 30 miles of home).


if  a'pre-A' team has a a solid team then they probably stay intact. If the team is below average then it would be wise for the club to clean house. Im thinking that they would want to stay in the DA league.  So if your DD is talented, the teams on the lower end of the scale will be making room for her.  Everyone wants to go to a good team but what that team needs and where your DD plays you might consider in making a poor team stronger. You get all the playing time. Playing against a strong league.


----------



## RedHawk (Oct 17, 2017)

tabletop said:


> Does anyone know if the DA Clubs will wait until after National Cup to begin the 05 DA tryouts?


There is absolutely no chance they wait.


----------

